# Purity Seals... how do they work?



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Something I would like to know is that of Purity Seals. What exactly do they do? Do they grant you some kind of Enchantment? Or is it more like a "Permit" that lets you do something that other's wouldn't be able to without getting punished? (For not following the Codex, that is)

[Not owner of this pic, simply found it on the vast universe called google]









Pretty basic question I know, but it has kept me thinking all day at work. :fool:

Thanks.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

From Lexicanium:

It's a mark of a Space Marine pure faith or morality in the eyes of the Emperor and the Chapter. Such seals are only ever awarded by the Chapter’s Chaplains, bestowed onto Space Marine before battle as the Chaplain bestows a blessing onto the ranks of Space Marines. In many Chapters, this is a solemn ceremony accompanied by chanted litanies in honour of the Primarch and the Emperor. This can be because they are about to undertake a special task or mission or because they are not expected to survive. Unlike other Honours the right to bear a Purity Seal comes only after a Space Marine has worn it in battle and proven his courage to live up to its ideals. Typically a Chaplain will bestow a Purity Seal on a Space Marine with a specific blessing, such as killing a certain foe or number of enemies for the Emperor, or completing his duty even when mortally wounded. If the Space Marine returns successful, he has proven the blessing true. He is considered to have the favour of the Emperor and is granted the right to wear the Purity Seal on his armour permanently so that others might recognised his faith and devotion.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Though they do attract Canadians with baseball bats


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Though they do attract Canadians with baseball bats


Wow, really ? your gonna go there? on a forum full of Canadians


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Soo in other words, they are treated as we treat badges of honor in now days military.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Kinda

either that or they are a source of fur


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes essentially. It's a mark of honour and distinction. The wearer has done something notable, or has exemplary faith. They evolved out of oaths of moment from the Great Crusade where the legionaries would make oaths and set goals before the battle. They're now more religious in nature given the shift in Imperial doctrine.

They don't confer any special powers or abilities. (Though if blessed appropriately or truly believed in with true, iron faith they may very well. Because of the warp faith has power in 40k).


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain (Apr 20, 2012)

Rems said:


> They don't confer any special powers or abilities. (Though if blessed appropriately or truly believed in with true, iron faith they may very well. Because of the warp faith has power in 40k).


Interesting...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They would have a little bit of an effect but only in so far as Daemons would find the words of the Emperor distasteful but I wouldn't be relying on it !


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Of course, this is from a strictly Post-Heresy viewpoint...

If we delve into the HH fluff, these 'seals' were actually 'Oaths of Moment'

From Lexicanium:

_An oath of moment or oath of the moment, was a special oath sworn by Space Marines during the Great Crusade, before going into battle or setting out on a mission. It was taken as a reaffirmation of the oaths sworn to the Emperor and the Legion.

A typical oath of moment required at least two persons, the swearing Marine(s) and the oath-taker. The oath was usually made over a weapon, and, when written on parchment, was then affixed to the Marine's Power Armour before he departed on his mission_

Basically because pre-Heresy, Deifying the Emperor was rather frowned upon... wasn't it Lorgar...? lmao!


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Though they do attract Canadians with baseball bats


 
i dont get it


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Canadians use baseball bats to club harp seals


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Can we drop the baby seal reference and stay on topic please?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Can someone confirm this? 

When I was attending league last week, I was wandering around checking the paint jobs on fielded armies and overheard someone saying that in a prior edition of the codex (I think he said 2nd), purity seals actually had rules. Is this true, or was the guy just spreading BS?


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

I know back in 3rd edition you could buy purity seals, don't recall what they did, at least I'm sure you could


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I've had a look trough the Deathwatch RPG manual and while they do mention purity seals there aren't any rules pertaining to them for bonuses or anything. You'd think if they did have some use it would be in Deathwatch as they go into much greater detail of weapons and wargear.

Looks like they are just for show, ironically just like the pelts of the mammalian homonym.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Purity Seals used to allow a further D6 rolled to fall back and you took whatever two dice you wanted. 

Black Templar still have Crusader Seals that allow them re-roll the dice for their Righteous Zeal move.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

DeathKlokk has is, they weren't a very big used upgrade, but they were there. I put them on veterans to show they've been around a while and been given awards or things like that during their long life. Also if you have a paint scheme that's a bit dull or monochromatic they can bring a little color to your model or just break things up a little bit.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

I used them on Seraphim, as they used to have a rule to leave assault by falling back. So you could go in any direction, even toward the enemy and the purity seals let you go further, potentially. They were cheap points-wise also, you only needed them on the sergeant I believe.


----------

